# New shipment of corals ready for sale tonight JANUARY 25 at 9 pm till 11 pm



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a new shipment of corals and fish, ready for sale tonight Sunday January 25 at 9 pm till 11 pm

Lots of corals to choose from something for everyone.

Watch this post for more details today.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

finally 
can you post the fish list please?
thanks!


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

CLICK LINK FOR PICTURES

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/NAFB CORAL SHIPMENT JAN 25TH 2015?sort=3&page=1


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fish list*

any yellow tangs .......................


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

there were at least a dozen yellow tangs when i was there on saturday.


----------

